# DBA Front End (on to a CBA) - Knight Racer one



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I was on to Knight Racer on eBay about one of their DBA front bumpers, asking if they had a DBA style front that would work with a CBA mounting. I was told that it would just bolt on, with a DBA front lip (and obviously the DRL's).

I thought this needed a fair few parts to go with it, and was expensive?

Can anyone more knowledgeable clear that up for me?

The list of parts I've seen is:
1. DBA front bumper skin-----------------part# FBM22-KB60H
2. DBA outer grill (w/ chrome lining)----part# 62256-KB50C
3. DBA top mesh grill----------------------part# 62256-KB50A
4. DBA lower mesh grill-------------------part# 62256-KB50B
5. DBA tow hook cover------------------- part# 622A0-KB50A
6. DBA oil cooler duct---------------------part# 21468-KB50C
7. DBA day light running lamp kit-------part# Bundle SKU: GTR-2012DRLKIT 
8. Modified CBA chin/splitter 

Thanks!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

1 DBA front bumper skin FBM22-KB60H £871.56 
1 DBA outer grill (w/ chrome lining) 62256-KB50C £297.86 
1 DBA top mesh grill 62256-KB50A £126.08 
1 DBA lower mesh grill 62256-KB50B £239.62 
1 DBA tow hook cover 622A0-KB50A £14.55
1 DBA oil cooler duct 21468-KB50C £68.69 
1 DBA day light running lamp 26600-KB50A £405.53 
1 DBA day light running lamp 26605-KB50A £405.56 
1 Brackets 26920-KB50A £9.95 
1 Brackets 26925-KB50A £9.95 
1 Brackets 26920-KB51A £5.55

Total £2454.87


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm. Very tempted to get this done... Will see if the local body shop is interested.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

But you'll still have the old bum?


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Why do they not make a CBA one with DBA DRL's . It would be hard to notice the difference .


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

If you go with the knightracer bumper you dont need to buy the top and lower mesh as its built in.

Id also forget the outer grill and buy there carbon one.

Its the lamps that are the expensive bit.

I thought you needed the intercooler surround an all but i might have that wrong.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, we would recommend our DBA Carbon grille as an upgrade (and cheaper than Nissan stock DBA plastic grille).

Although we do supply the top and lower mesh in black which is pre-fitted (unlike the stock Nissan bumper which is completely bare), these are only generic motorsport mesh. You have the option to order the Nissan plastic grille/mesh which fits directly onto our bumper. But you will need to order the DRLs from Nissan as we havent yet sourced an aftermarket supplier of this part.

As with the tow eye cover, you just swap it over from your old bumper 

We stock our MY12 KR Hybrid Carbon Front Splitter which fits directly onto the stock undertray, and designed specifically for the MY12/DBA bumper 

complicated to explain... photo is much easier:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure some of the intercooler pipework or surround needs to be changed to the MY11 spec to be compatible but once fitted this facelift makes a big difference :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

What about the 2014 one coming out soon


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> What about the 2014 one coming out soon


Don't think it's been confirmed that will be a 3rd generation of the R35 facelift.

Apparently it might stay looking like the MY11+


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheers all.
Will do a bit of a research in to the FMIC pipework.
I'm running the SRD FMIC, I'll ask Lee @ SRD if there's much difference.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok then the Nismo front and rear will look different sorry not the 2014 model .

2015 Nissan GT-R Nismo - Top Speed


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

FMIC pipework is the same
Front UNDERTRAY is the same as mounting points for CBA and DBA is same, i know this as we have fitted all our carbon splitters on both CBA and DBA models. It just that the front contours of the My12 bumper is slightly different which is why we introduced our KR MY12 CF splitter.
Even Oil Cooler ducting can be kept, but there is a 3-5mm gap which can only be seen if you stick your head in to look.
Tow Hook cover is same, although Nissan decided to give it a new part number!

I'll be fitting a full carbon DBA front end to mine soon.. also sold a few DBA fronts overseas and awaiting photos. But there's plenty of US boys who's done this conversion and its pretty easy by looks of it! some have kept the MY09 IC and oil cooler ducting.. and some changed the DRL holes into air intakes! or even filled them! :-O all sorts been done!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks.

I'll look for some DRL's


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Good luck. Id buy them new and save yourself alot of time


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, going to try a couple of places in the states.

I'm after a set mate, happy to go in with you to save on shipping if you find some.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnny G said:


> Yep, going to try a couple of places in the states.


Let me know how you get on.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

See if you can get a group buy going as I want to do this.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

If you are only doing the front end it will look like its had a front end crunch, unless it has 
If you do the back, wheels, and whatever else as well then its a lot of ££'s that would have been better put towards a newer one.
J


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

KAT said:


> If you are only doing the front end it will look like its had a front end crunch, unless it has
> If you do the back, wheels, and whatever else as well then its a lot of ££'s that would have been better put towards a newer one.
> J


Hmm... im sorry, I cannot say I totally agree (although I guess can be true in some cases). As our customers upgrade to our carbon aero parts because they fancy a change to the styling of the car or just simply a facelift cos they are bored of how it looks. Not because of any damage... People don't change wheels cos they've kerbed them etc


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

knight-racer said:


> Hmm... im sorry, I cannot say I totally agree (although I guess can be true in some cases). As our customers upgrade to our carbon aero parts because they fancy a change to the styling of the car or just simply a facelift cos they are bored of how it looks. Not because of any damage... People don't change wheels cos they've kerbed them etc


Indeed. Its a shame the DRL cant be had at a reasonable price, as Id be all over this.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

knight-racer said:


> Hmm... im sorry, I cannot say I totally agree (although I guess can be true in some cases). As our customers upgrade to our carbon aero parts because they fancy a change to the styling of the car or just simply a facelift cos they are bored of how it looks. Not because of any damage... People don't change wheels cos they've kerbed them etc


I'm not saying I think that about the carbon or some of the custom Aero parts that you or others make but there are a lot of cars with std. parts from the wrong model/edition fitted that have a story behind them being chosen 
J


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Point taken  no worries.. I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

GT-R Daytime Running Lamp 3.8 PETROL 2010 - 2013

Some light prices here .


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> GT-R Daytime Running Lamp 3.8 PETROL 2010 - 2013
> 
> Some light prices here .


I just called them, that price is plus VAT.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

All the prices I put on are plus VAT also :/

A grand for a set of LEDs that probably cost about 5 quid


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

FLYNN said:


> All the prices I put on are plus VAT also :/
> 
> A grand for a set of LEDs that probably cost about 5 quid


Yes, I thought so too..


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

DBA DRL to CBA bumper .


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Too low, Look like a good job mind


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Front view on car .


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Too low, Look like a good job mind


Only look to low because you know the DBA ones are higher


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice tempting lol


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

What's the prices on these DRLs in Japan, Jurgen? Can you import the DRLs?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Johnny G said:


> What's the prices on these DRLs in Japan, Jurgen? Can you import the DRLs?


yup can take a look - get me part number (can email tonight)


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this them


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1 DBA day light running lamp 26600-KB50A £405.53 
1 DBA day light running lamp 26605-KB50A £405.56 
1 Brackets 26920-KB50A £9.95 
1 Brackets 26925-KB50A £9.95 
1 Brackets 26920-KB51A £5.55


going to price these


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Can you get these in red to light up


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry these


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Do those rear ones light up?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> DBA DRL to CBA bumper .


You did this yourself??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

KAT said:


> If you are only doing the front end it will look like its had a front end crunch, unless it has
> If you do the back, wheels, and whatever else as well then its a lot of ££'s that would have been better put towards a newer one.
> J


That was my thinking too, hence the post on page 1.
It's got the face of one car and the bum of another.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Albert sells a DBA rear end conversion for anyone that wants one.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

can get the 2012 DBA lights shipped for about £650

beats the £405 x2 from nissan


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Day to late mate, Paid £700 for a set yesterday


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Day to late mate, Paid £700 for a set yesterday


;( 


£700 still not too bad..


I reckon if I can get 10 sets can get them cheaper.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> 1 Brackets 26920-KB50A £9.95
> 1 Brackets 26925-KB50A £9.95
> 1 Brackets 26920-KB51A £5.55
> 
> Total £2454.87


you sure these prices are correct


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

These are the prices I got off Whiffin


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks to those that researched prices.

But at £2.5k (+ the dreaded VAT) it's too much for me as a vanity project and as Richard said, the face and bum won't match.

However, at £6-700 for the DRLs it seems okay for a front end refresh without trying to mask the cars age - who was it above that had them fitted... may I ask how much it cost and who did it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> DBA DRL to CBA bumper .


Is this your car? Any ideas on where they got it done if not?


----------

